# Dreamweaver editing popup menus after made doesn't work?



## Morgan19 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've had this problem for years and have yet to figure it out. I'm currently running DW MX 2004 (7.0.1) and can create dropdown menus without a problem: click a graphic, go to Tag > Behaviors > click the "Show Popup Menu" option, and create the popup menu in there. Everything works great and my menus are happy little campers.

The problem rears its head if and when I try and go back and edit those popup menus. Clicking the same graphic and trying to "Edit Behavior" in the Tag > Behaviors section will bring up the popup properties window again, but NONE of the menus I've created are shown: it's like they either don't exist or I never made them.

Surely this is some sort of bug... Does anyone know a fix for this? It makes DW's popup menu abilities somewhat crippled, especially if you need those WYSIWYG editing abilities later on down the line.

m19


----------



## Morgan19 (Jan 19, 2007)

if you look at the two comments on this page, that's exactly the problem I'm having.

m19


----------



## Morgan19 (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone?

m19


----------



## jonpb (Jan 19, 2007)

Can you provide an online example? My sense is that something is getting changed from local to remote view. If you have this online, I can take a peak at the source code to see what's up. I'll look into it tomorrow for you...


----------



## Morgan19 (Jan 19, 2007)

No, unfortunately, but it's not a code or online/offline thing-- it's something to do with Dreamweaver itself. It should be able to go back and edit its own menus, but for some reason it can't.

m19


----------



## jonpb (Jan 19, 2007)

Sites/Manage Sites/
Your 'local' view should be defined in there. This allows DW to keep track of your site's file location and relevance. Best practice is to have the local and remote views match.


----------



## Morgan19 (Jan 19, 2007)

??

I appreciate your offer to help, but I don't think you understand the problem... The problem doesn't have anything to do with the actual files or what's online or offline. Dreamweaver can create its Javascript menus but can't edit them after you've closed and start it back up.

If you want to try it yourself, do this: create a simple page with an image on it, then use DW to create a JS popup menu on that image. Save the page, then wait a day or so. Go back into DW, highlight the image, then try and edit the menu/behavior. DW will pop up the edit window as if you'll be able to edit it, but the menu you set up will simply not be there. Despite it being set up properly and showing in the code, DW acts like it's just not there. So basically, it amounts to being able to make popup menus but not edit them if you wait more than a few hours.

Does that make sense? "Manage Sites" really has no bearing on this. Like I said, it seems to be a bug in DW itself, not anything I'm doing or not doing.

m19


----------



## jonpb (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok 'll try it. I normally don't use DW, so I'm a bit unfamiliar with any existing bugs/inconsistencies. I have a meeting with friends, so I'll look into this tomorrow for you, if that's ok.

Best,
jonpb


----------



## jonpb (Jan 20, 2007)

it was fine. Here's what I did:

Made a new html file.
inserted an image
applied a 'swap image' behavior
quit DW
relaunched DW

behaviors were listed (when I clicked on the image)

I'm on DW 8, osx 10.4.8

I'll let you know if anything comes to mind on this -apologies for not having more advice for you.

jonpb


----------



## Morgan19 (Jan 20, 2007)

Again, you're not understanding.

It's not the swap image function that's malfunctioning-- that's just a rollover and is completely different from a javascript popup menu. Two totally different things. I hate to say it but if you're not familiar with DW and can't understand what a popup menu is or how to set one up, I don't think you're going to be much help... Thank you for trying, though.

Does anyone else happen to know why this is happening?

m19


----------



## jonpb (Jan 20, 2007)

My apologies for misunderstanding your post -I normally use BBEdit, so I'm not as familiar with DW -but I still do know it, and yes, I quite understand the difference and know how to set one up.

I did create a pop up menu in DW and it worked fine (after quitting, waiting, relaunching, etc...). Are you creating these menus in DW or Fireworks (which can be imported into DW)? I didn't try the later, but again, the former works fine. Again, my apologies for not being able to be of more assistance, I'm simply unable to reproduce the issue you're having.


----------



## Morgan19 (Jan 20, 2007)

Like I said, they're created in DW and you have to wait a while-- as in, a day or so. Not just a couple minutes or an hour.

Don't waste any more time on it... I believe I've explained the issue fairly well, so I'm just hoping someone else who can actually see or attest to the problem knows a way around it. I'm tired of going around in circles; I just want to solve this.

m19


----------



## mdnky (Jan 21, 2007)

You should probably contact Adobe support in regards to this issue.  From what I've heard and can remember, it seems to me you may be running a pre-release version of the software (which had that bug).  Hence why the link to Adobe's livedocs had a message saying contact support for those others asking about it.


----------

